

Welcome to DRAFT - FinTechSaint
http://draftapp.com/welcome-draft/

======
FinTechSaint
New to HackerNews and looking forward to contributing insight into the startup
fintech scene. This is a quick background on the company I co-founded,
currently in private beta.

